# Steves Haunted Yard 2008 video



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is a video of my yard from last year. I will have a way different yard this year. Still a cemetery but I have made many new props and changed the look of most everything else. I have added way more detail I am so ready to get everything in the yard.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks good.You have alot of great looking props with nice animation.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I like the skellie hanging off the roof. Your house has got to be the favorite for the TOTs on your street.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

hmm it seems a lil crowded... spread it out a little bit more but outstanding job!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I love your yard haunt, and I really like the way you have it lit.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love the animated peeking bluckies, especially the one behind the coffin! I'm actually a fan of good old bluckies, they have such personality and are so fun to work with. I also really like the way the guy talking at the gate's face is lit! Great job! I can't wait you do for this year!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That grave escape zombie looks AWESOME with the darkness and blue lighting!
Bravo on the whole setup.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great Steve! I know from your stuff over at GOE that your cemetery will be awesome this year. Terrific display and as mentioned I'm sure the TOT's (and their parents) really enjoy all the work you put into it. Looking forward to this year's vid!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Steve your yard is awesome! It has that fun scary look about it. The tots will be scared, but it is just so inviting to turn back! It will be interesting which direction you go this year since you have a new look to your props. I hope you don't change it to much because it is already great!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

looks awesome!!!! and i see you get lots! of trick or treaters, and with reason!!!! Great job!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks to all. I really have changed my props a bunch but still have a lot of the same as well. It will be different than last year(60 pumpkins) but still very fun. I am even going to do the garage this year(dungun/evil lab).


----------

